# Latex newcommand



## sebastianb (7. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe aktuell ein kleines Problem mit Latex und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich möchte folgenden Aufruf


```
\begin{center}\cite[vgl. Abb 8.1][205]{einfhibernate}\end{center}
```

durch ein neues Command ersetzen:


```
\imagecite[vgl. Abb 8.1][205]{einfhibernate}
```

mein erster Ansatz sah wie folgt aus:


```
\newcommand{\imagecite}[3]{
 \begin{center}
 \cite[#1][#2]{#3}
 \end{center}
}
```

leider spuckt Latex im fertigen Dokument dann aber das hier aus:


```
?, vgl. Abb 8.1
05]einfhibernate
```

anstelle von


```
vgl. Abb 8.1 Minter/Linnwood (2007) S. 205
```

Gruß

Sebastian


----------

